# Texture wall prep and product



## gowings (Nov 10, 2013)

Haven't textured in a couple of years, have the equipment and I have a few jobs calling for sprayed ceilings but very small potatoes less than 150 sq. ft each so I'm going to handle it myself without the big boys coming in. What's everyone using for prep on the walls. I used to use 12" paper masked to the edge and a 12" drywall knife to clean the walls after spraying. Can't recall, do you let the mask tape rest for awhile after spraying so as not to disturb the edges. OR are you taking it off immediately. 
Also I see Synko makes a texture product already mixed. Is water needed in the mix to get it thru the hopper sprayer. All I ever used was in a bag before. Up here its all splatter finish I notice and prime the ceilings first of course.


----------



## dsconstructs (Jul 20, 2010)

9" paper masker up to edge, .3 mil painter's plastic to cover the walls. I use 3m spray glue to stick the plastic to the paper.... try to stick it as high as I can on the paper to eliminate the paper getting too wet and ripping down before I want it to. Put a small hole in the plastic every 6-8 ft horizontally and a little lower than halfway down the wall to tape it to the wall so the air doesn't push the plastic up and in the way. When to pull it down might not matter depending on situation but I usually pull it as soon as I can well before it actually dries.
I find the ready mix texture still needs a little water mixed in, how much depending on actual texture desired.


----------



## gowings (Nov 10, 2013)

Never thought of the spray glue:thumbup:


----------



## dsconstructs (Jul 20, 2010)

It doesn't take much at all, quick spray down the line of paper in reachable sections. Enough to stick the plastic without really getting the paper wet. So fast and easy for masking windows/doorways etc.


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

doing a repair job that has texture....I use plastic with tape on


----------



## gowings (Nov 10, 2013)

Mine is all new drywall, ceilings and walls. No fixtures, So prep isn't as detailed. Ever figured how much you get out of a box of premixed texture for sq ft of ceiling. I know coverage decides it. I think my gun was set at 3rd largest hole. It says 400-450 but I don't think I've got more than 375 My hopper is the old style, unloosen the screw and move it to the desired spray sized hole


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

gowings said:


> Mine is all new drywall, ceilings and walls. No fixtures, So prep isn't as detailed. Ever figured how much you get out of a box of premixed texture for sq ft of ceiling. I know coverage decides it. I think my gun was set at 3rd largest hole. It says 400-450 but I don't think I've got more than 375 My hopper is the old style, unloosen the screw and move it to the desired spray sized hole


yaa.. I dont have a hopper.Just a gun


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Am I the only one that uses thinned lightweight for knock down?? Premixed ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsconstructs (Jul 20, 2010)

TimelessQuality said:


> Am I the only one that uses thinned lightweight for knock down?? Premixed ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No you're not the only one. I use different muds depending on the texture I'm matching. If it's just a sprayed texture the premix usually works well, but most times for knockdown it skins up too much on the surface rather than setting up evenly and drags weird when knocking it down.....
I look at what I'm matching and decide what to match it with, sometimes I'll shoot all purpose too.


----------

